# Degenerative Disc Disease...?



## Tigerlily01

.


----------



## Tigerlily01

.


----------



## kintenda

Hi hon,
No experience myself but I also suffer from recurring slipped discs - I'd be interested to see any responses too.
:hugs:
xx


----------



## ellienellie

Tigerlily01 said:


> Has anyone had this? I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask this...if not, my apologies!
> 
> I have had degenerative disc disease (lower back) for a few years, and was wondering if anyone has been through pregnancy with this? I have not started ttc yet, and am really worried about whether pregnancy/labor/delivery is going to be excruciating (more so than usual, anyway) because of this, and what others have done about it?? I plan to ask an OB about this before ttc (GP was no help whatsoever), and haven't ruled out adoption, but does anyone else have experience with this? I can function, in general, but not always well, and I do hurt at least a little most days (and sometimes a lot if I don't take it easy)...and this is when I'm not pregnant! :/
> 
> Would appreciate thoughts from anyone with personal experience!

Hiya hun,
I have degenerative disc and margin disease too, but the damage is in my upper back.
I've not had a bambino before, so it's all new to me too, but so far I've been fine - the usual pregnancy stuff. 
My midwife said it may put a bit of extra strain on my back (as with any pregnancy) as well as the hormonal changes - relaxin etc. but nothing bad.

I know how it feels to live with long term aches and pains, how depressing it is. But being pregnant with a few long term health issues, well it's is such a blessing for my hubby and I, I'm just going with it, and all is well :flower:
x


----------



## Tigerlily01

.


----------



## ellienellie

Tigerlily01 said:


> Thanks for your response. I am really freaking out about this, so it is good to hear from other people who are going through this! I hope all goes well for you!

You are welcome hun :flower:
I think we often imagine the worst case scenario (I know I do!) But I try to remember that pregnancy is a totally natural thing, and I really believe the body somehow compensates for the different occurrences that happen throughout the 9 months.
Actually, a lot of people with muscular/bone/ligament problems feel much better during pregnancy - go figure!?


I wish you well for the future hun. 

And thanks for the warm wishes too :)
xx


----------



## lynnikins

I had lower back problems going into my pregnancy with my firstborn and had been recieving chiropractic treatment for it in previous years and the pregnancy did caus pain problems but they were handled with the help of Codine , post pregnancy i started getting severe back spasms , i believe because i ended up giving birth on my back with my legs in the air ( i had planned a waterbirth ) and I had 8 months of severe back spasms before i could get proper treatment it was to the point of not being able to drive or get in or out of a car without assistance, this pregnacy ive suffered from PGP/SPD quite severly which i think is linked to the birth siutaiton of my son, but thankfully my back hasnt been an issue for over a year now


----------



## ellienellie

lynnikins said:


> I had lower back problems going into my pregnancy with my firstborn and had been recieving chiropractic treatment for it in previous years and the pregnancy did caus pain problems but they were handled with the help of Codine , post pregnancy i started getting severe back spasms , i believe because i ended up giving birth on my back with my legs in the air ( i had planned a waterbirth ) and I had 8 months of severe back spasms before i could get proper treatment it was to the point of not being able to drive or get in or out of a car without assistance, this pregnacy ive suffered from PGP/SPD quite severly which i think is linked to the birth siutaiton of my son, but thankfully my back hasnt been an issue for over a year now

Ditto on the codeine front, when needed. xx


----------



## warrenites

I have degenerative discs and have had two children. I also had a back surgery when I was 20. I was very worried, as you are now. I am not going to say it will be easy, but it will be worth it. 

It is hard to say exactly what pain issues you will deal with because everyone is affected so differently with their pregnancies and back issues. My back problems have been much more prevelant since having my first and deciding we would like one more has been a difficult decision. 

In my case, the third trimester was when my back would start shifting. Massage and chiropractic care helped me through that. Labor and delivery is what I really worried about, but had to pain (well, extra pain!) or extra difficulty due to my back. However, the biggest problems came after the babies were born. Especially with my second. My back shifted extremely out of place. It was one of the hardest times for me because I had a young child and a baby that needed me and I could not easily move. After a couple months of physical therapy and a cortisone injection things improved and I have not had any other major issues in the 2+ years since.

Recently, since we are preparing to try for a third, I asked my back doctor about the big trouble coming after. He said hormones might play a role since they are changing so much. I also believe it is because the muscles that have to work extra hard to support a spine with DDD are stretched out and weak.

Okay, so I have been thinking about what I should do to hopefully not have a repeat of what happened after my second. Maybe some of it will help you.

First, try to be in good physical condition really focusing on core strength. I was in pretty good shape that way and still had major issues. I would just hate to see how much worse they would have been had I no strength or stability in my core. Work on the exercises your doctor, therapist, chiroprator give you. Stretching has made a huge difference in my back functionality. 

Second, enlist the help of a chiropractor or physical therapist from the beginning. I plan on going back to my chiropractor for most of the next pregnacy in hopes that it will help keep things relaxed and flowing better. I am not going to wait for any pain or shift to really set in. My chiropractor did have me see the massage therapist a lot last time and I am convinced that played a major role in things calming down. So a regular massage is on my list of things to do during the next pregnancy. 

Third, try to get in to a physical therapist after delivery. I plan to do that as I believe their techniques will help the body adjust to all the post-pregnancy changes.

I am nervous about going into this again, and I am not getting any younger, which is not in my favor when it comes to a bad back, but my husband and I have felt strongly that our family is not quite complete. My hope and prayer is that these things will help it run more smoothly, but I know the blessing that will come to us will be so worth it. There is nothing like the feeling of delivering your baby and then holding him/her in your arms.

I wish you the best in your decision. I know you posted this a few months ago, but I hope it helps. As I said before everyones' body is different. Best luck in finding what works for you.


----------



## summer rain

I don't have degenerative disc disease but it runs in my family, with my second baby I had severe back problems and I was so terrified I'd be diagnosed with this problem but I was recommended glucosamine and it worked absolute wonders; for anyone with mild to moderate joint problems of any type who isn't currently pregnant I could really recommend trying that out. I do have a friend with this problem and she was fine until she had two children within a year (after already having two), then things really started to go bad and despite several surgeries she has not recovered. Make sure you're not doing anything in the post natal period to strain your back; get a co-sleeping type of crib or bassinette if possible; a pushchair with adjustable handles and that is lightweight, and if your budget stretches to it get yourself a firm ajustable reclining armchair or glider chair to sit in we had one when I had my youngest and it made a huge difference xx


----------



## bubbywings

I have had degenerative disc disease for over 4 years and I am now 18 weeks pregnant. I've had 2 lower back surgeries. The most recent, a L4-L5 spinal fusion. I am doing just fine.


----------



## odd_socks

*Its sooo nice to see im not the only one who has degenerative disc disease and worries about how it'd be with pregnancy. Ive not had any children yet, but am planning to in the (near-ish) future. My doctor told me to think about children sooner rather than later because of my back, i dont know if this a true? and if so its possible id need a c-section rather than natural labour, which worries me. Im waiting to see a back specialist so will see what they say. Great to see im not the only one, ive been so worried since i was diagnosed with it, i never had a problem untill i was in a serious car crash 5 years ago and since then have suffered really bad with it. Am really scared about how pregnancy will be specially in the later stages, is one reason i dont wanna leave it too long to start trying.*


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi I have an old spine fracture that didn't heal, and osteitis pubis which is pain in the pubic bone and ligaments around the pelvis. It was caused by having my last child, and I thought I wouldn't be allowed anymore. My consultant told me that it would be a bit of a hard pregnancy towards the end and I will need a c-section, they have also kept me on some pain killers that are safe. I really hope things work out for you, I can't see why you wouldn't cope with a pregnancy with what you have. Good luck x


----------



## Tigerlily01

.


----------



## gemabee

i have degenerative disc disease... also have si joint disfunction... yeah its painful... but its worth it nd with rest / physio / painkillers i''m havin a relatively easy pregnancy.
i have however already been signed off on the sick.
xx


----------



## Tigerlily01

.


----------



## gemabee

i'm on codeine nd paracetamol, plus i have a ibuprofen gel.
i do my exercises (laid flat on back with legs at a right angle - normally against a wall - nd bend my knees nd gently bring close to my body) nd rest as much as possible as i don't like to use painkillers unless absolutely necessary.
i tend to use paracetamol nd the gel durin the day... nd take 2 codeine before bed to help me get a good night sleep xx


----------



## Hulu

I just want to say that the above posts are so helpful to me. I have a degenerative disc (lower back, L4/L5), but not DDD. I also have coccydinia (tail bone pain), another thing that I just developed. I have since had cortisone injections in my tail bone, which worked wonders, but I cannot shake my disc pain. I am extremely worried about being pregnant with these problems. 

I used to have a very strong core, I did pilates, body surfing and walking, but I am finding it harder and harder to be able to do these things. Especially after I was told that some excercises can maybe do more damage to my coccyx. Grocery shopping is a hard task now. I don't know anyone in my situation (back issues and WTC). I guess what I am trying to say is that it's great to get an educated opinion on these issues and read that there are others out there with the same issue and concern as me. I can see now that it's ok to be worried and it's ok if I have to see my physio and specialists more often if I need to. 

I know I need to get myself strong again to be able to carry a baby, and now I am going to try my hardest to get back to how I was (without doing more damage) and give myself the best possible chance of having a good pregancy. I also know it's not going to be easy and that's why I am reading your posts. Thanks for your tips and advice!


----------



## aurora

I have big time lower back problems, bulging discs, sciatica, among other things. Have had daily pain since I was 18. (34 now) 

You probably won't beleive this... but pregnancy put pressure in all the right places for me, and my back never felt better. Now that I'm not pregnant, I'm often found saying I need to get pregnant again to get rid of this back pain! This also happened with a friend of mine, so you never know.


----------



## new bride

Hi Ladies

I dont have DDD but I do have lower back problems following a car crash 4 years ago. I had spinal surgery a year ago to fix my disk at L5/S1 but I still have a disk out at L4/L5. My pain has increased but this is because I am not taking my painkillers. I cant have an epidural during labour because of the scar tissue in my back so I just need to be open minded about labour and a possible C section. As long as it leads to a healthy baby I'm ok with this.

I hope you are coping ok x x


----------



## hope2014

Tigerlily-
I am in the same position now-I have a disc degeneration in the lower spine and a herniated disc as well. I want to start trying soon, but am worried about the whole pregnancy/delivery as well. What did you decide and how did it turn out? Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## whittnie117

I have degenerative disc disease in my lower back as well. I almost broke my back last summer too and had a long recovery in a wheel chair and I was stubborn and made myself walk (omg the worst pain ever). I also have chronic sciatica, chronic upper right quadrant pain (unexplained) and fibromyalgia.

With this pregnancy, the only real back pain I have had is some bad pelvic girdle pain. It's hard to walk sometimes, but I contribute this to all my issues prior to pregnancy, not really the ddd. Actually the normal pain I usually get in that area is not really present this pregnancy at all. I get tight sometimes, but a massage from OH really helps. 
Everyone will have different experiences with their pregnancies. The hormones and bodily changes affect everyone differently even if they have the same chronic ailments. For example, those with fibromyalgia usually either have an increase of symptoms (me) or their symptoms almost disappear. It can be that way with just about anything. My one suggestion is to take it easier when you do get pregnant. Don't push yourself too hard. Also swimming will help release some tension in the back and take a lot of weight off the body. It''s important to modify things when pregnant with a chronic ailment. Just be patient with yourself.

As for taking medications, I went cold turkey off all pain medications right when I found out I was pregnant. I was on 7 different ones. I do take tylenol and I agree it used to do nothing, but I think something changed during pregnancy. Maybe the hormones? I don't know, but tylenol actually helps a bit now. I am also able to take tylenol PM and that helps a lot when I need sleep and can't get any because of any pain I am having. 

As for the epidural. I am scared to get this because it would be my luck to be that small percentage that had a lot of pain after the birth. But I am still considering it, well a walking epidural anyhow. 

Don't be afraid of what may come. We are stronger than we think and can get through it. For me, the thought is, "it's only 9 1/2 months and it could be worse. At least I get a beautiful baby out of it and I'll go through anything to get him here healthy." It's kind of like a mantra I keep telling myself. It makes things a lot more bearable. 

Good luck hun.


----------



## Nadakay

warrenites said:


> I have degenerative discs and have had two children. I also had a back surgery when I was 20. I was very worried, as you are now. I am not going to say it will be easy, but it will be worth it.
> 
> It is hard to say exactly what pain issues you will deal with because everyone is affected so differently with their pregnancies and back issues. My back problems have been much more prevelant since having my first and deciding we would like one more has been a difficult decision.
> 
> In my case, the third trimester was when my back would start shifting. Massage and chiropractic care helped me through that. Labor and delivery is what I really worried about, but had to pain (well, extra pain!) or extra difficulty due to my back. However, the biggest problems came after the babies were born. Especially with my second. My back shifted extremely out of place. It was one of the hardest times for me because I had a young child and a baby that needed me and I could not easily move. After a couple months of physical therapy and a cortisone injection things improved and I have not had any other major issues in the 2+ years since.
> 
> Recently, since we are preparing to try for a third, I asked my back doctor about the big trouble coming after. He said hormones might play a role since they are changing so much. I also believe it is because the muscles that have to work extra hard to support a spine with DDD are stretched out and weak.
> 
> Okay, so I have been thinking about what I should do to hopefully not have a repeat of what happened after my second. Maybe some of it will help you.
> 
> First, try to be in good physical condition really focusing on core strength. I was in pretty good shape that way and still had major issues. I would just hate to see how much worse they would have been had I no strength or stability in my core. Work on the exercises your doctor, therapist, chiroprator give you. Stretching has made a huge difference in my back functionality.
> 
> Second, enlist the help of a chiropractor or physical therapist from the beginning. I plan on going back to my chiropractor for most of the next pregnacy in hopes that it will help keep things relaxed and flowing better. I am not going to wait for any pain or shift to really set in. My chiropractor did have me see the massage therapist a lot last time and I am convinced that played a major role in things calming down. So a regular massage is on my list of things to do during the next pregnancy.
> 
> Third, try to get in to a physical therapist after delivery. I plan to do that as I believe their techniques will help the body adjust to all the post-pregnancy changes.
> 
> I am nervous about going into this again, and I am not getting any younger, which is not in my favor when it comes to a bad back, but my husband and I have felt strongly that our family is not quite complete. My hope and prayer is that these things will help it run more smoothly, but I know the blessing that will come to us will be so worth it. There is nothing like the feeling of delivering your baby and then holding him/her in your arms.
> 
> I wish you the best in your decision. I know you posted this a few months ago, but I hope it helps. As I said before everyones' body is different. Best luck in finding what works for you.

This is prob a long shot, old post 2010, but how did baby #3 go? Have the three steps you planned help you through and post? Thank you :)


----------

